# Is my wok seasoned...?



## Chrisrules334 (Dec 7, 2012)

I bought a wok yesterday and I had no idea that I had to season it or anything as I am a cooking noob.

I took some advice online and scrubbed it with detergent and then rinsed. I then put this over heat and the small amount of water in it was evaporated. I then added 2 tablespoons of oil and tossed it around the pan a bit. 

It got a big lively and a lot of 'smoke' filled the room, i then washed the wok out with water to remove oil and noticed that it was sticky. To resolve this I put oil & salt in and rubbed it around.

It is no longer sticky and feels smooth.

Does it look seasoned on the picture?

If not - how should I go about fixing it?x


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Dec 7, 2012)

Smear it with hydrogenated vegetable oil, bacon grease, peanut oil, or any combination of those, then heat it as hot as you can. Keep heating it, the hotter the better, and just let it smoke until it don't smoke no more. If the smoke bothers you, turn on your stove vent. See the little black areas inside your wok? The entire wok should look like that!


----------



## Chrisrules334 (Dec 7, 2012)

Okay so I plan on smearing a light coating over the whole pan and heat it until there is no more smoke,

what shall I do after I have done this? As I assume it'll need a clean?


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 7, 2012)

This is how I seasoned mine.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7N70AXu-Nc


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Dec 27, 2012)

No, not until you actually cook something in it. Then wipe it out with a paper towel, dry scrub anything that is sticking (plastic or stainlees steel scrubbies work best), coat lightly with oil and put it away.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 27, 2012)

If your handle is oven safe do it in your oven.


----------



## silentmeow (Dec 28, 2012)

The instructions in all of the posts are great but DO NOT use a steel scrubbie on the wok.  It will scratch off all of the seasoning you have worked hard to apply.  Plastic only and very lightly.  I see a lot of good meals in your future!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Oct 22, 2013)

My wife is a cast iron cook.  She does everything she is not supposed to do.
She scrubs them clean each time she uses them.

But she does oil and cover each pan before putting away. Her pans look perfect. They are solid black inside and smooth as a baby butt.

I did have to take them to the shop once and sand blast the OUTSIDES as they wanted to catch on fire. There was so much build up on the outside, it would actually fire up.


----------

